# Quick look at Lenovo 3000 N200



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 3, 2008)

Computer / Business (BBA / MBA) are the most prefer study stream at present in India, which makes it mandatory for students to think for their Personal Computer. Even in everyday life, we can see Internet is now playing a very vital role for managing our credit card bills, Internet banking, ticket booking even ordering movie tickets. Computers are now more important for communication than telephone, where you can have a video chat with your friends, family for free and that too even they are half a word away.

“What to buy ?” is one of the question which I get in large volume, and there with my judgement I found that even though Desktop computers are 30% cheaper than a same configuration Notebook / Laptop PC, but the productivity is better with a portable platform.

I have went through many budget yet performance (Rs. 30,000/- INR) USD 700 range notebook / Laptops to choose few good available options. I am asked many times about a their real world performance, so lets take a look how is Lenovo 3000 N200 0769-A29 performing, which has won the title for Best budget notebook from my personal verdict.

*Product Name*

Lenovo 3000 N200 0769-A29

*Product url*

The Lenovo 3000 N200 0769-A29

*Product Price*

Rs. 29500/- all inclusive and Rs. 660/- for extra 512 MB RAM upgrade

*Product Specifications*

Intel Pentium Dual Core T2310
Intel GM965 Express Chipset
Intel GMA x3100 upto 224MB video RAM
512 MB DDR-II 667 MHz PC2-5300
2 RAM Slot supporting upto 4 GB DDR-II 800 Mhz (2 GB on each slot)
Realtake High Definition Audio
120 GB SATA 5400 RPM HDD
15.4″ WXGA VibrantView TFT (1280×800)
1.3 MP Integrated Web Cam
Stereo Speakers
DVD RW Multi Drive
56.6 KBPS Internal Modem / Intel wifi supproting 802.11a/b/g/n/ BlueTooth 2.0 / Gigabit LAN / 5 in 1 Card Reader (SD/MMC/XD/MS/MS Pro)
External I/O Ports S-Video out, RJ-45, RJ-11, IEEE 1394, Headphone / Line out, External Microphone/Line-In, External Display (VGA), 5-in-1 Multi-card Reader (SD/MMC/XD/MS/MS Pro), 4 USB 2.0
NO Bundled OS
Read full details at IBM.com

*The product at a glance*


*img337.imageshack.us/img337/3681/43560279og8.jpg
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/2272/64586459eu4.jpg
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/6315/65962898fc0.jpg
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/6698/97065338it1.jpg



Read the full review


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 3, 2008)

Solid Review...welcome back to the forum & now help me plz in the "basic guide purchase a new system thread" 



Choto Cheeta said:


> “What to buy ?” is one of the question which I get in large volume, and there with my judgement I found that even though Desktop computers are 30% cheaper than a same configuration Notebook / Laptop PC, but the *productivity is better with a portable platform*.


 
Edit : Productivity is better in a portable platform in anything other then HTPC & Workstation use.



Choto Cheeta said:


> *Intel GMA x3100 upto 64MB video RAM*


 
Sure about this? If it runs Vista with Aero cos it is GMA X3100 then it can share upto 224 MB RAM easily.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 3, 2008)

thnx for the comment  where are we with your RIG 



> Sure about this? If it runs Vista with Aero cos it is GMA X3100 then it can share upto 224 MB RAM easily.



U need to have 1 GB at-least for that where as on base config its 64MB  but yes as I used word upto I should be editing that !!

thnx for pointing...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

nice review bro

But I hope someone gets hold of that new acer gemstone 37k penryn book.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2008)

Great review dude. The battery life seems tempting.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 3, 2008)

great review, as usual!


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice review saurav. I am still in hunt for my notebook and this will help a lot. Thanks.


----------

